# Bomb Blast in Bangkok



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I just saw this on the news. It saddens and disappoints me to say the least.  How common has this become?

Reports: Bomb blast rocks central Bangkok

A deadly explosion rocked a commercial hub of Bangkok, Thailand, during the evening rush hour on Monday.

Reuters reported that at least 12 people were dead, according to police and a rescue worker. Local TV and the BBC quoted police as saying the blast was caused by a bomb.

The explosion appears to have gone off in front of the Erawan Shrine, a Hindu shrine that is popular with tourists and locals, the Associated Press reported.

The broadcaster said its correspondent at the scene said there are "body parts scattered everywhere" and a crater, indicating a bombing, which is rare in the city. People near the shrine were hit by the “full force of the blast,” the BBC reported, Burned motorbikes could be seen in the road.

"All I can say now is there has been an explosion in central Bangkok involving a motorcycle bomb," deputy national police chief Aek Angsananond told Reuters.

The explosion happened at the Rajprasong intersection, the center of many political demonstrations in recent years, according to the AP.

"There are body parts strewn in the intersection," Voice of America's Steven Herman told CNN.

Thailand experienced a military coup in May 2014. The government was dissolved, replaced by a military-dominated national legislature. The legislature unanimously elected General Prayut Chan-o-cha, commander of the Royal Thai Army, as prime minister. Prayut cracked down on dissent and banned criticism of his government.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Apparently a second has been deactivated but police are still hunting for more in the area.

Bangkok bombing: Thai police safely deactivate second bomb after 12 killed - Asia - World - The Independent


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

At this date, nobody has claimed responsibility.
I think this is very rare in Thailand, although there has been some political strife and violence recently. This is a suicide attack on a Hindu temple, and I am guessing that there is something else behind it.


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

From The Post: 
"Two bombs on the Ratchprasong Skywalk outside the nearby Siam Paragon shopping mall in February injured two people and are believed to have been politically motivated. A car bomb exploded in the parking garage Central Festival at Koh Samui in April. Both are currently unsolved.

Please credit and share this article with others using this link:http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/sec...s-bomb-blast-rocks-bangkok-tourist-attraction. View our policies at http://goo.gl/9HgTd and http://goo.gl/ou6Ip. © Post Publishing PCL. All rights reserved.


----------

